# Terve and hello everyone!



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi!

I'm 21-year-old young woman from Finland and I've been registered since the last summer. The most of the time I've just been a watcher/reader here and I thought it would be a good time to introduce myself 

I breed short haired (+ satin) black and pink eyed white/pink eyed ivory mice at the moment. Mice have been in my life since 2007 and interest of genetics and breeding started in 2008.

I also have two snakes, normal cornsnake named Camomilla and California kingsnake named Jigsaw.
My little bunny named Deco lives in the kitchen and he loves to eat the floor battens all the time... 

In the end, I'm just a normal animal-lover who likes to read books, listen the music (trance, new age, chill out) and draws a lot  I will soon graduate from vocational school as a artisan of arts and crafts (silversmith) but still I'm going to continue my studying in the future because I rather would like to be a graphic artist or a photographer...

Sorry about my maybe-bad-english.. My language skills have been lately a quite rusty since I graduated from high school.. 

-Kaisu


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your language is just fine; you make more sense than I do, anyway, in the morning before I finish my first cup of coffee.

Welcome and a belated happy St. Urho's day to you. :!:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

Glad you came out of hiding


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome, Kaisu


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all 

*moustress:* Heh.. I saw your St. Urho's day topic in the hiirifoorumi and I must admit that it's unknown day to me too  But at least I knew the day because I have a calender (American version) which that day is written. But still, thank you!


----------

